# 7 month GSD ears - one still floppy even though glued



## TobyG (Dec 13, 2011)

My 7 month gsd has only one floppy ear he had his ears glued for about 2 weeks and they told me to remove it just to see it stood and it lasted for about 2 days and it was starting to flop again. I reglued them.. is there any chance it will stand up for good?


----------



## Kira81410 (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm glad someone else has an asymmetrical puppy! My 6.5 month old WGSD still has one floppy ear. 
Has your puppy had any trauma to the ear? Do you have another dog that may have bitten it or stepped on it? Sometimes that will effect the cartilage in the ear.  I'm hoping that Kira doesn't stay lop-sided forever too...


----------



## TobyG (Dec 13, 2011)

well hes usually with my older dog but no I believe nothing was done to his ear.. Its been the only one that never went up. I hope it does though :blush:


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Tessa's ear...

Tessa's ear glued with breathe rite strip..she just turned 6 months..we're hoping this will work..


----------



## TobyG (Dec 13, 2011)

I used tear mender glue. i hope it works also.. how long its suppose to stay in?


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

you did much better with the TearMender than us..we tried but couldn't get hers together that well...we used glue on the breathright strips..


----------



## TobyG (Dec 13, 2011)

is it holding them for her?


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

for 3 days so far..they're clear so you can't see them..


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

SO won't let me glue Sheldon's...his left ear is floppy, but he does put it up sometimes for a couple hours to a couple days at a time...it gives me hope that they'll go up soon..he's only six days younger than Kira, Kira =D


----------



## nickrod80 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello i know this is an old post. Just wanted to ask if your GSD ears stayed up after the tapping. I also have a 6 month old with a floppy ear.


----------

